# Recommended Restaurants In Lisbon



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

At the end of the month my parents will be in Lisbon for the day. Can you recommend a really nice restaurant where we can get a good lunch? Something traditional perhaps, good wines, somewhere good enough for me mum 'n dad! lol  

Thank you!


----------

